# FreeBSD CURRENT installer game



## ronaldlees (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm timing myself on each new snapshot to see how long it takes for me to figure out the latest change to the installer.  On the partition setup screen, the 06/08/13 snapshot used a default value of "Finish" instead of the production default value of "Create," which drove me nuts for a minute or two.  Now, the 06/30/13 snapshot has changed the default "up/down" keys   used to move between partitions, to the "tab" key.  What's next?


----------



## kpa (Jul 3, 2013)

It's CURRENT and subject to changes without any prior notice so this way please -> 

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-current


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, I know it's CURRENT - but still I really didn't see the slightest reason to implement either of the changes.  Why select the "finish" option before you've actually done anything? And ... I've never seen tab used to move inside a menu.


----------



## fonz (Jul 3, 2013)

As pointed out by @kpa, that's really something you should ask on the freebsd-current mailing list. In fact, there might be something in that list's archives that could explain why they are fooling around with bsdinstall.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2013)

Moreover..


----------

